# Rear light with new Madone seatmast



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

Looking for suggestions on how to run a rear flashing light. My training rides near dusk and I could use the attention.
Maybe a Knog light?
Ideas?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Most (all?) Trek seatpacks have a loop of webbing on the back intended for clip-on lights.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Most (all?) Trek seatpacks have a loop of webbing on the back intended for clip-on lights.


Yep, a couple of bucks for a rear blinky, and electrical tape the clip through the pack loop to the back of the blinky. It is sort of pain to get it clean through the pack loop, but it sure beats having it dance off and fall apart on the road. I have had the same $7 blinky for 3 or 4 years and it has hit the pavement probably a dozen times and it is still working! 

They even have a wide elastic web on the bottom for a folder.

The trek packs are pretty ok. I have a couple: a small one for local loops and a bit larger one for the long away from home rides. I had a zipper fail on one that I had for a couple of years and LBS gave me a new one on the spot. Can't beat that.

zac


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

Just got a confirmation from a bike shop that put on a Knog Bullfrog and said it works.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Knog lights work great and you can wrap them around just about anything. I would put a Toad up front so you can be seen in both directions.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I 3rd the Knog Bullfrog. Works great..


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

The bullfrog? Are they bright? Coz I need a light for my TTX as well should I ride at night and any light that is put on the frame will undoubtedly cause a scratch perhaps so yeah.


----------

